# Dark Nasal Discharge



## buddabun (Aug 11, 2008)

I have noticed this in Fatty. She has had it for a while but it has been worse the last fortnight or so. I have tried cleaning it with babywipes (which, surprisingly, she hates!) but it is back by the next day or two.

Does anyone have any ideas as to what this could be. It looks like dried blood and is dark brown when spread out on the babywipe. It does not seem to be causing her any problems but you can sort of hear that she has obstructed breathing sometimes.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Smirkitty (Apr 19, 2008)

I'm no expert by far, but it looks and sounds like an upper respiratory infection. One of my guys has chronic URIs, he gets an eye discharge first, and his wheezing gets really scary sounding. :/


----------



## buddabun (Aug 11, 2008)

she's not really been wheezing it's more like the air gets caught on the discharge on the way out. I have noticed none of this colour discharge as a liquid, it's all congealed. I have cleaned her off again (much ot her displeasure) and the skin left behind is clean and unbroken so it isn't a scab I don't think.

I will take her to the vets as soon as the kittens are up to it.

on a separate note, does anyone know if it's normal for 2 week old kittens (2 weeks tomorrow anyway ) who have previously opened their eyes but now 4 of them have eyes glued over by sleepy discharge (2 have both eyes glued, 2 have one eye glued each). 

I wiped their eyes cleean a few days running but they gum up again within an hour or two. I don't know if this is something mummy is meant to be doing and isn't, if I'm just being paranoid and it will go or if it's a vet visit thing (I have left the eyes for 3 days with no improvement before stepping in and cleaning them).

Thanks in advance


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I would put teramyacin in the eyes. That might clear it up. Id be interested to see what the discharge on fatty is. Im leaning toward UR also. Sending healing energy for the great mom Fatty~ Saggy~ Fatima? She is a beauty!


----------



## Stryker (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm so tempted to be extremely blunt...so, please understand that this is my best, most polite way of suggestion.

Sweetie, if you had clear discharge from your eyes/nose and, perhaps you had some nasal congestion, I do believe you would attribute it to a "cold" (translation: a viral infection which is commonly-sensed treated by largely ignoring it or, by possibly treating the symptoms with common-sense based approaches such as using a humidifier).

If, on the other hand, you had a "dark nasal discharge" which looked like "dried blood and is dark brown when spread out on the babywipe" and additionally you had what sounded like "obstructed breathing", what would you do? Would you wait a "while" plus an additional "fortnight or so" and only then, take pictures, post them on an Internet site in the hopes of receiving some cure?

My common sense which, apparently isn't so common sensed, tells me that this is a bacterial infection which will most likely require an antibiotic to vanquish. My common sense also tells me that I certainly ain't about to take some advice from some unknown Internet typist, telling me to seek out a certain antibiotic for an instant cure.

I would have been at the good ol' doc's office "a while" and "a fortnight" ago.

So, pray tell, why has this cat not seen a Veterinarian?


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Stryker said:


> I'm so tempted to be extremely blunt...so, please understand that this is my best, most polite way of suggestion.


With all due respect, I would not suggest for one moment your reply was anything *other* than rude and patronising. Just my opinion of course.

However, I do also happen to agree with you. Fatty needs to see the vet ASAP.


----------



## buddabun (Aug 11, 2008)

I will get her to the vet ASAP.

The reason I have not seen a vet about this so far is because she came to me as a stray, in a strange country, I have never kept cats before, and when she went for a checkup with the vets before she had her kittens he never mentioned anything. I did not know if this was just congealed mucus (human mucus can be all sorts of colours) and it was not causing her discomfort. The obstructed breathing is due to the fact that she has mucus around her nose (much like if we had a nose full of bogeys).

I know you must think I am stupid for not realising she needs a vet but I did find your tone very patronising and it immediately put me on the defensive. I am not posting photos on the internet in the hopes of finding a cure, I am asking for the advice of a range of people with more experience than I. Is that not the point of a forum dedicated to cats? To seek advice on cats! That is why *I* joined anyway

Maybe I should have explained my full situation more on my original post, I don't know. But i have not wanted to uproot her and her kittens, drive 30 minutes across a hot country in a noisy, frightening car in case it was something usual. Like I say, she was a stray, she has not worsened in the 5 weeks we have been caring for her so I didn't see it as an immediate problem.

Without trying to tell you what to do I would seriously reconsider your tone. Luckily I have a thick skin but had you written that to someone with a more sensitive disposition it may well have scared them off, losing members for the forum and potentially putting cats in difficulty. I could easily say "sod you then" and never come back here for advice. My cats might suffer.

I urge you to think about how you put things across. Something that may seem obvious to you may not be to someone with less experience.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Keep us all posted. Little Fatty has already find a little space in my heart. She is a beautiful girl


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Stryker I dont think you realize she is in a foreign country where vet care and good vet care isnt as readily available to her. She doesnt have access to products or information like we do in the US. 

I read earlier in her posts when she took her rescue cat to the vet the kind of information and check they gave the cat and I wasnt impressed. Buddabun will do best for this cat if she gets information from us and combines with what she can find available in her country.

If she was in the US I think we could of been harder on her to press her to immediately go get help because it would immediately be available. Im sure you didnt reaize that.


----------

